# Would you ...



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

poll question..
Would you ride this ?
yes 
no 
maybe
post your type

hope this is correct


----------



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

estp


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

yes....INTJ


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Never. INTJ.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes INTJ


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

not when I'm alive.

That doesn't mean after I die you can get my corpse and let it ride away. Still No. disturbing.

INFJ.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't like roller coasters, so no.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Nah, IxTP.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on the safety and statistics. If it has similar safety features to other well known roller coasters, then yeah, I'd ride it. If, however, it doesn't have good safety features, and it has caused the deaths of 17 newborn puppies, then no, I wouldn't ride it.

EDIT: Forgot to put in my type: ENTJ


----------



## Arcane (Oct 9, 2014)

No way in hell. 

I hate roller-coasters. No.

INTJ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure. ENTP.


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

Sure, ESTJ


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, ISTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It's a possibility in a sea of possibilities that have not yet or may not convert into actualized events. INTP.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Only if you paid me.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe?... Looking at it gives me the most debilitating fear ever. But I'd consider it. I'd probably cry as soon as I got on, though. 

ISFP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I'd say no, but my mind is so easily convinced on these rides... If someone whom I trusted said that's it's not that bad & really pushed me to ride it, I might just go. 
That's how I started going on all of the big rides on at the amusement park near my town-- but they don't compare to that, lol.

-M., INTP


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe, but probably not...ISTJ


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Hah, no, never.

INTJ.


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh hell no. INTJ.


----------

